# Circuito para montacarga



## kopy4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Estoy construyendo un montacargas para 1000kg, de 2 estaciones (planta baja y alta). Necesitaria si me pudieran ayudar con algun circuito para controlar la subida y bajada y los finales de carrera de seguridad.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 6, 2012)

Yo justo tengo un automatismo con un rele logico programable de un montacargas de 3 plantas

de 2 plantas es muy simple, pero si lo querés hacer bien, tenpes que tomar todos los recaudos habidos y por haber.

es decir, con 2 finales de carrera, 1 motor y un reductor ya tenes tu montacargas...ahora, la seguridad primero.

Entonces, empecemos con el circuito:

Vas a necesitar básicamente 2 pulsadores en cada planta: uno para ir a cada piso
Vas a necesitar 2 finales de carrera, uno por planta
Vas a necesitar un flip-flop al menos para lograr el enclavamiento de que no pueda empezar a subir si ya está bajando, eso es para evitar que el motor se haga pedazos


----------



## kopy4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Si, el motor tiene un motoreductor y doble cable de acero. Mi problema no es el diseño mecanico sino el elctronico. Los componentes son mas o menos lo que me imaginaba, mas 2 finales de carrera en las puertas para que no se accione cuando esten abiertas.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 6, 2012)

Bien, además de eso para manejar el motor vas a necesitar potencia, es decir 3 contactores  bipolares de 220V

1 para dar corriente al motor a la bobina de potencia
1 para energizar la bobina de conmutación en un sentido
1 para energizarla en sentido opuesto...este tiene invertida la salida respecto del anterior...

Obviamente el enclavamiento necesario para que no se activen a la vez y entonces cortocircuito y todo eso


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2012)

- No oí que hablaran del freno 

- Otro juego extra de finales de carrera por seguridad , para que no se pase para arriba o para abajo.

Saludos !


----------



## Hyperbass (Jul 6, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Yo justo tengo un automatismo con un rele logico programable de un montacargas de 3 plantas
> 
> de 2 plantas es muy simple, pero si lo querés hacer bien, tenpes que tomar todos los recaudos habidos y por haber.
> 
> ...



Para que dos pulsadores por planta si solo hay una direccion para ir.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> Bien, además de eso para manejar el motor vas a necesitar potencia, es decir 3 contactores  bipolares de 220V
> 
> 1 para dar corriente al motor a la bobina de potencia
> 1 para energizar la bobina de conmutación en un sentido
> ...



que es "para dar corriente al motor a la bobina de potencia"
acaso es un motor no convencional?


----------



## kopy4 (Jul 6, 2012)

freno no lleva, ya que es unicamente para transporte de material, no personas. La altura del segundo piso es de 2.80mts, lo cual impide poner un sistema paracaida. Pero posee cerramento de todo el recorrido, amortiguado en la base, ademas es para 1000kg de coefiente de seguridad pero reales no va a superar los 400kg. Capaz dependiendo de ART, se le agreque una celda de carga, pero no la cuento en este momento.



Hyperbass dijo:


> Para que dos pulsadores por planta si solo hay una direccion para ir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




es un motor tirfasico de 3hp


----------



## Hyperbass (Jul 6, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Yo justo tengo un automatismo con un rele logico programable de un montacargas de 3 plantas
> 
> de 2 plantas es muy simple, pero si lo querés hacer bien, tenpes que tomar todos los recaudos habidos y por haber.
> 
> ...



El flip-flop o como le llames no es necesario, el contactor que esta activo tiene que evitar mediante un par de contactos auxiliares que entre el otro y viceversa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2012)

Lo de los contactores está bien con los dos contactos auxiliares Nc pasando por la bobina del otro 

Pero acordate , los ascensores llevan un último mecanismo de seguridad que corta la alimentación mecánicamente , con una especie de seccionador , para evitar que si se clavó el contactor de subida , siga de largo , corte los cables y caiga.

Ahorrate la celda de carga , las cabinas suelen tener un mecanismo con resorte donde enganchan los cables , una especie de amortiguador , ponés un switch ahí para que no lo pasen de peso.

Saludos !


----------



## kopy4 (Jul 6, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo de los contactores está bien con los dos contactos auxiliares Nc pasando por la bobina del otro
> 
> Pero acordate , los ascensores llevan un último mecanismo de seguridad que corta la alimentación mecánicamente , con una especie de seccionador , para evitar que si se clavó el contactor de subida , siga de largo , corte los cables y caiga.
> 
> ...



Muy buena idea la del resorte y el switch....

y como iria quedando el circuito general??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2012)

kopy4 dijo:


> y como iria quedando el circuito general??


 
 = http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=OfT2T--VF4O88ATVo-CKBw

Ese switch inhibe el accionamiento de los contactores de marcha y enciende un indicador de sobrecarla-overload.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 6, 2012)

La lógica cableada es fiable, pero yo la reforzaría con electrónica.


----------



## kopy4 (Jul 6, 2012)

si no es mucho molestias, me podian hacer un pequeño diagrama???


----------



## ekqui (Nov 1, 2012)

DJ DRACO, serias tan amable de facilitarme el circuito que mencionas ya que, tengo que realizar un proyecto de las mismas características.

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2012)

Aqui los tenes a todos :

http://olmo.pntic.mec.es/~jmarti50/esquemas/index.htm


----------



## ekqui (Nov 5, 2012)

Gracias por el aporte, pero no encontré lo que estaba buscando, espero que me sirva para la proxima.


----------



## rascueso (Nov 5, 2012)

para mi lo mas simple es...

2 contactores que se enclaven con pulsadores n/o mas 1 pulsador N/C de stop.
2 fines de carrera uno para subida y el otro para bajada.
1 tercer fin de carrera un poquito mas arriba de el de subida conectado en serie con los stop. este ultimo es para que bloquee el elevador en el caso de que falle alguno de los fines de carrera.. teniendo en cuenta que si pulsamos para bajar y falla el limitador de abajo el motor  enrollara el cable para el otro lado y por ende el elevador sube y como el fin de carrera de arriba pertenece a la lógica del otro contactor no actúa.. bue.. escrivi mucho


----------

